# What's been shaken bacon?



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey all! So what have I missed in my month or two leave of absence, somebody fill me in...

Any fist fights, hair pulling or jail breaks? lol


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 1, 2013)

All's quiet on the western front. :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 1, 2013)

Haha, Scott I know your bacon is always shaken!


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 1, 2013)

We laughed, we cried, we learned to love again


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 1, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> We laughed, we cried, we learned to love again


with rage in our hearts.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 1, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> We laughed, we cried, we learned to love again





patrickfraser said:


> with rage in our hearts.


Yup that's about it


----------



## aNisip (Sep 1, 2013)

Well when you're gone for 20+ years Nick, things change...not only within the server, but also our lives!

I mean I went to Europe, found a girl and now have a family in Alaska. Albert moved to the moon because his collection grew too large, first moon colonialization with man-mantis since scott attempted it. But if you want more detail of what happened, check the archives my friend.

Welcome back bud!  

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 1, 2013)

Haha, you crack me up Andrew!!! But seriously I heard Henry was pregnant again, if this is true he's gunna need a bigger boat! :boat: 

I gotta get me some moon mantis, do they really smell like Swiss cheese?


----------



## agent A (Sep 1, 2013)

i lost 35 pounds since the AP exam and i obtained attacus atlas and almost found love


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 1, 2013)

Good for you Alex, everyone needs a little love.


----------



## agent A (Sep 1, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Good for you Alex, everyone needs a little love.


yeah but it was a long distance thing and they wound up starting something with a girl on the other side of the country &lt;_&lt;


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 1, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> We laughed, we cried, we learned to love again


I don't believe love ever truly leaves you, it's like gum on the bottom of a table you just have to pop it back in your mouth to get it warm and gooshy again. :kiss:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 1, 2013)

Why don't you guys tell him the truth about what happened when he was gone?


----------



## agent A (Sep 1, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Why don't you guys tell him the truth about what happened when he was gone?


u mean the thing about gripen being illuminati? :lol: jk


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2013)

Who are you again? All these newbies.......


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 2, 2013)

no, the real story! Tell him! I myself do not like to gossip. :blush:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 2, 2013)

Rick said:


> Who are you again? All these newbies.......


gniK olodI ehT (-:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 2, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> no, the real story! Tell him! I myself do not like to gossip. :blush:


Ok I'll take the bait, I'm guessing y'all threw a mantis party complete with little tiny tea cups to celebrate my absence yelling out "hurray he's finally gone" !


----------



## twolfe (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Nick,

I missed this post yesterday as I was camping. But I thought of you today because one of the female Violins finally molted to an adult. I was wondering where you've been.

Tammy


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey Tammy,

My family and I are still enjoying the beautiful calender you sent, hope your still having fun on all your travels. Glad to hear the Gongy are treating you right, shoot me a PM if you get the chance. (;


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 6, 2013)

Howdy Nick!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 7, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> Howdy Nick!


Hey there Jude!

How's my favorite beautician doing? Drop me a line if you get some free time


----------

